
Technical analysis of client identification mechanisms - matoffk
http://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/client-identification-mechanisms
======
scrollaway
It's quite funny that a company like Google has both a web security team in
charge of squashing fingerprinting methods, and an analytics team in charge of
exploiting those very methods to the fullest extent.

Then again it kind of makes sense. Who better knows?

~~~
opendais
Well, I think it honestly harkens back to Google's original "Don't be evil"
motto. I think most of the people at Google want to "Do the right thing" as
long as they keep their jobs.

They want to find the right balance, the problem is I think a large portion of
Google has lost their way in that regard due to the need to make Google more
money. If the volume isn't growing fast enough, they have to find
newer...higher margin...options to grow.

~~~
esMazer
After reading the post I don't think "they had lost their way" instead they
are trying to find ways to help everyone involved.

------
rustyconover
This is a good guide to some of the ways that evercookie uses to live on even
after you've cleared cookies:

[https://github.com/samyk/evercookie](https://github.com/samyk/evercookie)

